# Koiteich - so nicht! ...



## Doc (24. Juli 2013)

Durch Zufall ... bisschen klein?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1eHLrr_4dY


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Aua, 

da gibt der sich Mühe in der Filterkonstruktion und dann sowas.


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

...das geht ja mal gar nicht...das waren an die 15 Kois in einer geschätzten 500 l Fertigtuppe...


----------



## Joachim (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Ich hab mal frech nach dem Besatz gefragt .... schaun wir mal. Aber das geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Ein Koi wäre in so einer Schüssel schon zuviel :evil


----------



## Michael H (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

So viel zum Thema........ , ja die waren alle Klein als sie rein kamen


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Kann das sein das ihr das sehr eng seht

hihihihi nix wie weg


----------



## Starvalley (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Da fällt mir nur ein Wort ein: Tierquälerei !!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Sorry, aber mit eng sehen hat das meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun.

Der Teich ist für die Fische einfach zu eng!

Ich schließ m ich da Starvalley an!!


----------



## libsy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Das Video ist aber von *2009* wer weiß was da alles passiert ist.
Vielleicht finde ich eins noch aus den neunzigern. *Ironie*


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Fand`s auch erschreckend 

Geht aber auch anders - viel SPAß (beim nachbaun ;-) ) ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYe-2weWOrA


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Hallo Markus 

der Teich ist jetzt aber auch nicht viel grösser als der erste und das ganze Grünzeug aussenrum würde mich auch sehr stören:evil

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Doc (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

Das mit dem Grünzeug ist Geschmacksache  ... Ich fand die Teichlandschaften durchaus ganz nett  ... die schlängeln sich ja teilweise noch weiter.


----------



## lotta (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich - so nicht! ...*

....aber nicht so viel weiter, für die Koigröße?
Allerdings ist die Anlage echt sehr schön, nach meinem Geschmack, 
aber vielleicht doch auch'n bissel Überbesatz, nach dem was hier so disskutiert wird?


----------

